# Union contacts vs K2 Hurrithane?



## jacobrulz (Jun 27, 2012)

I ride a 2011 Salomon Drift Rocker with Burton freestyle boots. As for bindings ive previously riden the Flow five bindings but didnt love them so im looking for some new bindings. Ive narrowed it down to the Union contacts and the K2 hurrithane. I picked these because i plan on doing some all-mountain riding, but mainly just lapping around the park and they are under $200. I worry about the Hurrithanes being to soft for the little of all-mountain riding i do which is why i am aiming more towards the Contacts. Ive also heard that the Contacts' toe strap falls apart and or is uncomfortable? Also, any thoughts on adding the Ride EX to this list of possible bindings? 
gracias! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I found that the highback on the contacts was not all that much stiffer than the Hurrithanes unless its super warm out, and the baseplate on the Contacts is more malleable. Basically the Contacts actually felt softer.

For under $200 its hard to beat either Salomon Arcades or Rythms, K2 Indy's, or if on sale Raiden Zero's. Honestly I would look for some Raiden Zero's on sale and get those. They sound perfect for you really.


----------



## P.Swayze (Aug 5, 2011)

For Your Drift Rocker the Contact would be a nice softer flexing compliment for your rockered board- If you however are also free riding your local resort- you may benefit from the Upgraded High back and Asymmetrical Ankle Strap of the CONTACT PRO which you should be able to find for under two hundred- Only issue with the Hurrithane I have heard complaints is the highback gets very hard when in cold temps.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If I were you I would look at Raiden, Flux, and tbh, Burton Cartel. Union seems to have a bunch of fanboys on this site and is otherwise hated, enough to keep me to steer clear. I have had a horrible year with a brand new pair of K2 Uprises that fell apart and I got no love whatsoever from their parts/service department. 

I guess Ride is under the k2 umbrella but when I rode their bindings I received replacement parts within a weak during an epic season. I don't really love their bindings tho.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In the very large picture Ride is under K2, but otherwise they are very separate companies.

The ankle strap on the Contact Pro isn't asym.


----------



## jacobrulz (Jun 27, 2012)

Ive been looking at the 2012 Raiden zero's but i hear that they fall apart and dont last very long, thats why im leaning more to the union contacts for better durability.


----------



## jacobrulz (Jun 27, 2012)

*Raiden Zero's 2012*

I have also been looking at the Zero's but i hear they dont last very lOng and fall apart.other then thats the Zero's seem perfect.


----------



## jacobrulz (Jun 27, 2012)

Hows the Raiden Zero's durability? I hear they fall apart pretty quickly.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BA has been riding Phantoms since like early March? He probably put like 50 days in on them. They were his go to's for doing his board reviews. If they held up for him then there's no need to doubt Raiden durability.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

jacobrulz said:


> Hows the Raiden Zero's durability? I hear they fall apart pretty quickly.


Are you sure you don't want to rephrase that post one more time?


----------

